# K-line speeder



## CHscenic (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a K-line speeder that has UP markings. I would like to remove them and add my own. They appear to be decals but maybe they are painted. Does anyone have an idea how to best remove them. I have used lacquar thinner to remove lettering on Aristo and USAT stuff. but not sure on this. Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with de-natured alcohol.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't bother removing the old Pennsylvania lettering on mine and simply repainted the whole speeder. You'd never know it was a Pennsy now. I used Badger Modelflex paint. 

But it sounds like you just want to remove the markings. As Jerry says, denatured alcohol usually works well.

I got fed up trying to run our speeder by track power. A quick way to battery power the little guy is to tape a 9-volt battery to the underside of the roof and wire it to the motor. I drilled a small hole where the weight goes to run the wires. We used black tape to hold and cover the battery and it ended up up looking like an air conditioner. Adding a small on off switch is a good idea too. There's even a spot for a switch in between the seats on the K-Line version.


----------

